# Get this!!! Thought I would share



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So the other day I had a ooopppsss and my doeling got together with daddy and he bred her. I was mad since she is reg. and I lost a breeding to get more reg. kids to sell. Well I called abga and they said its fine they have no rules on it, even if she bred to full brother!!! Im still not happy about what I have going on, but wow, that is so wrong on abga, If I get more reg. does will be checking to make sure no line breeding. Just thought I would share with you all.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

nothing wrong with breeding close relatives, thats how you get pure breeds. you just have to be willing to cull more frequently.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Linebreeding can be a very useful tool. When done properly you can replicate desired traits within a herd to produce uniform offspring with the qualities you desire. The biggest problem is people applying "human emotion" to animals. In nature it happens all the time.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know of any registries that don't allow breeding that close. And hey you may get some nice kids from the cross. Sometimes it works...sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

When did this happen? Did you consider giving lutalyse and ending that possible pregnancy and
then breeding her to the buck of your choice? I believe the proper time is 12 days. Somebody
please correct that if wrong. If given at that time, it's not a big deal for the doe and she should
still be able to be re-bred this fall.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard of great success with this kind of breeding. It's kinda a flip of the coin. They either turn out WOW! Or eh ...


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

If done correctly line breeding can be a good thing. If the good traits out weight the bad traits by (I say quite a bit) then it will better the breed. Some ppl get carried away though an breed bacause the animal might have one good trait but 10 other bad traits.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know someone who has line bred and she has some very VERY nice does and bucks. In fact her and her partners best buck is linebred very close, I think the sire of the buck is also the sire of the bucks dam.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Having no choice & too much of a tightwad to go find an outside buck, I bred sire to daughter.
They turned out pretty nice but didnt register them. Of course they were doelings.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Like others have said it is "Line breeding". A fair amount of these animals have many relatives.. If the animal is a poor looking animal, cull it out for the table. I saw the results of a father X daughter breeding that both had many common relations. That animal looked it got the worst recessive traits of everybody. But, tasted just fine. The saying is it is linebreeding until there is deformed offspring, then it is in-breeding.

You can correct this, if that is your desire. Lutalyase, you will need a script from the vet, which is what I am getting ready to do, will cause her to flush the embryo. Forum please correct me if I am wrong.

I am getting ready to start a thread about Lutalyse for a two purposes. One, to get rid of an unplanned breeding. Two, to sync does for coverage.

Information from Pfizer:

LUTALYSE® (dinoprost tromethamine) Sterile Solution is America's most widely used dairy prostaglandin - and a natural for synchronizing estrus, improving first-service pregnancy rates and returning the uterus to breeding condition. Pfizer Animal Health, the world leader in dairy reproduction research and support, continues to develop new ways to get even better results from LUTALYSE, including the 100-Day ContractSM Dairy Wellness Plan and the use of EAZI-BREEDTM CIDR® (progesterone) Cattle Inserts in dairy heifers. Pfizer Animal Health products are supported by industry-leading sales and technical services.
In dairy cattle with a corpus luteum, LUTALYSE® Sterile Solution is indicated for the following: 

Estrus synchronization
Treatment of unobserved (silent) estrus
Postpartum treatment of pyometra (chronic endometritis)

An entirely natural prostaglandin 
No meat or milk withdrawal 
A product you can trust for performance and safety: LUTALYSE is the most thoroughly researched prostaglandin in the world 
Useful therapeutically for controlled breeding 
A synchronized breeding program with LUTALYSE can: 
Improve pregnancy rates
Reduce time necessary for heat detection
Make more efficient use of labor
Reduce cull rates
Ideal dose size reduces problems if injection-site leakage occurs


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I understand the line breeding, really I do, but I did have a issue with the brother to sister (full). Once my brothers dog got bred to her brother and that was a very sad batch of pups. 2 were blind and one was actually born with out a rectum. I was really only upset about her being bred to dad becuse I didnt know if I could reg. the kids and thought I would be missing out on reg. kids to sell. But I do know that angus is watching line breeding very close since there are so many 'curly' calfs being born now, I dont know I just thought abga would also have a limit on it as well, but to man told me you can do linebreeding as much how you want no big deal. But on a good note if anyone has a oops like I did, no matter what the relation is they can be reg.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

For me it's been some time. From memory with dogs we considered full brother sister, mother son, or father daughter inbreeding and anything just outside was more of a line breed. As said it can be an asset as you can not only double up on your good genes but you may see some recessives you don't want but didn't know for sure they were there. I would think if the mother son, father daughter, brother sister, product was nice and rebred just not as tightly you should "set" some of those good genes. Like I said it's been a while, but I'm looking at the possibility of a daughter to father -maybe - have to how she develops and things work out- def. not set in stone.
I'm sure many of us have had or may have an oopps


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, that's awfully sad about the litter of pups.  But with goats it is usually okay. I actually have a very handsome wether that is the result of a sire-daughter breeding.
https://picasaweb.google.com/117715058357627348492/Hans?authkey=Gv1sRgCNWK___croK0NQ

The problem I have with linebreeding is that I have heard is that linebred goats tend to have lower hardiness. Something about a narrow gene pool, but I'm not sure exactly what it is.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

With dogs father and daughter is ok, but not the rest. I only know this because my dogs parents were father and daughter, I dont get how father is ok but not son to mother (???). I think a limited about of line breeding is ok, but I want to do it as little as can be to keep from having 'the hills have eyes' kids lol. I will most likely sell these kids only because for some reason I can not keep does away from the buck, serious, she was in a 6 foot tall chain link pen and still got out and this has not been the first time one has got out of a pen I have made. As soon as they are in heat gates get opened, they figure out a way to jump out ect. so I would rather not have her kids bred back to dad/grandpa lol. And milkmaid Im not a dairy person but I have to say he is a nice looking guy, so chunky, you dont see any dairy goats look like that around here.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We have bred sire to daughter, also. Trying to hold off a year on purchasing a new herdsire. The kids have always been nice.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Jessica, I have to agree with father daughter ok and not mother son in dogs. I know several show breeders who may do either one to get a better look at what genetics are coming through strong. They do of course sell those puppies on a spay/neuter contract only. As mentioned, you could get a great animal, which would show you the +'s in those particular animals.


----------

